# [Promo Ikoula] Dedi Xeon E3 1220v5 16Gb 1Tb 14.99€/Month during six month max then 29.99€



## ikoula (Aug 29, 2016)

Offer will end 31th of August 11.59 pm gmt+1


*Specifications*
-Xeon family processor
-16 Gb Ram 
-1 Tb Sata Hd
-100 Mbps Full Duplex unmetered
-Location : France


*Choice of OS*
-CentOS 7 64 bits
-Debian 8 64 bits
-Ubuntu 16.04 64 bits
-Windows Server 2008 R2 Standard Edition 64 bit
-Windows Server 2012 R2 Standard Edition
-Windows Server 2012 R2 DataCenter Edition


*Price*
-Price : 14.99€ / Month during 1,3 or 6 months then 29.99€
-Taxes extra


*Accepted methods of payments*
-Paypal
-Credit cards
-Bank tranfer


*Order link*
https://express.ikoula.com/en/dedicated-server#xeon


*Server administration*
-Root
-Reboot
-Reset
-Customized reverse DNS
-Customized secondary DNS
-MX rescue
-Rescue system tools are available on https://extranet.ikoula.com


*IP / Network*
-Extra IPv4 is charged 2.50€ / Month (limited to five).
-Ipv6 available but not configured by default.
-You can test network at http://lg.ikoula.com/
-DRAC / KVMoIP Not incluted, a KVM can be rent for 24h.


*Info*
Operating since 1998 and we own our datacenter. More info here.


Feel free to ask if you have any question.


----------



## ikoula (Sep 1, 2016)

Promo is extended until 16th of september for 1 or 3 months.


No setup fee.


----------



## ikoula (Sep 16, 2016)

Hello,


Promo ends tonight, be sure to order quickly if you want to get the promo price !


----------



## ikoula (Sep 20, 2016)

Trial offer is a success, we decided to extend the promo to an undefined date.
This offer allows you to get instant -50% off during three months on our Synology, Xeon dedicated servers (IK E-1220V5, IK E5-1620 M, IK E5-1650 L), Shared hosting offers and during six months on our Flexicloud and Flex’server offers.
https://express.ikoula.com/en


----------

